# Why is there a Train in Samson and Delilah?



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

One clearly runs through side 5 of my recording shortly before the Bachanalia!?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

"This video is Private", so I can't listen to it.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah: "Private Video"

A projected guess via experience in one locale:

The Chicago symphony hall, Symphony Center, is but one and a half short city blocks away from one of the city's main subway lines. When trains pass through that nearby underground tunnel, the vibrations can be felt, and a bit heard, in the hall during some performances: that nearby subway line runs 24 hours every day.

Depending upon the location of where your recording was made, anything remotely like that is a very real possibility.

Some recordings done in studios in and around city centers, if union regulations do not raise the cost to prohibitive, are done after ten P.M, or from Midnight into the wee hours of the a.m. to avoid the bleed-in of ambient sounds of street traffic, air traffic, urban rail lines, etc. and finding their way onto the sound pressing.

The more crowded the area, the more difficult that becomes to avoid, despite a goodly amount of sound insulation within the studio, or if the recording was made in the usual home / Hall of the opera company. (Digital editing has made the elimination of most anything like commonplace, while your recording may be from a previous non-digital era.)

Either that, or we don't have all the right information on pre-christian biblical era history 

P.s. There is a recording of Wanda Landowski doing the Haydn D-major keyboard concerto, done in London during WWII, and you can hear on that, muffled and faint, the explosions of V2 rocket bombs elsewhere in the city. A train, that's a little less chilling.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

My mistake bloomin youtube settings. think its sorted! This was supposed to be just a silly moment!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

PetrB said:


> The Chicago symphony hall, Symphony Center, is but one and a half short city blocks away from one of the city's main subway lines. When trains pass through that nearby underground tunnel, the vibrations can be felt, and a bit heard, in the hall during some performances: that nearby subway line runs 24 hours every day.[/FONT]


Things are getting worse with all the budget cuts...


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Can you imagine getting into a lift a the James last Orchestra flash mob you!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Couac Addict said:


> Things are getting worse with all the budget cuts...


I know... seems that some of the musicians are now homeless, living in the streets and / or squatting in rickety ancient and rickety old abandoned buildings:


----------

